# how to adjust



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

I just got a emotiva umc1 and looking to fine tune it. My question is how do I tune the eq to my speakers. I have a spl meter and got everything set to 70dbs. But I'm looking to get the most out of my speakers and would like to start tuning. Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You need to use the included microphone. See page 34 of your manual.


----------



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

I did that. I've read that the emoeq wasn't the most accurate.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd read up on Room EQ Wizard: http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/. This should help identify any issues that you might have. After you've identified the problem, you can identify the solution. But, if it sounds good now, I'd leave it be.

What about your system are you currently looking to improve?


----------



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

eugovector said:


> I'd read up on Room EQ Wizard: http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/. This should help identify any issues that you might have. After you've identified the problem, you can identify the solution. But, if it sounds good now, I'd leave it be.
> 
> What about your system are you currently looking to improve?


It sounds great, but there is always rooms to improve right. My old processor was a rotel 1068 didn't have any eq adjustment in it besides a high and low knob. So was wonder how to properly tune my speakers with the eq.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Actually, the goal is typically to get your in room response as flat as possible. Using two rough tone controls like High/Low may be good for tailoring to individual taste, but if accuracy is your goal, they will hurt more than they will help.

You should use the automatic eq, and if you don't like the way it sounds, bypass it. Beyond that, you can use REW with an outboard EQ to correct lowfrequency problems, and room treatments to correct low-frequency modal problems and reflection problems in mids and highs.

In other words, with decent speakers, leave the tone controls at 0-neutral.


----------



## anwaypasible (Aug 5, 2010)

i wrote a little guide on how to use your computer to adjust an equalizer.. my equalizer was digital and on the computer screen.. but the same can be said for your hardware equalizer that is on the a/v processor-preamp.

you need to be sure that you have a decent quality analog-to-digital chip on your soundcard so that you can visually see how flat your response is.

check the link:
http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=312154903&blogId=536723768

there are pictures to explain what i am talking about and the whole process is really quite easy and explained.

the only thing needed to said specially for your situation is the remove the frequency response of the soundcard, but since most soundcards nowadays are rather linear in loopback.. i wouldnt worry 3dB about it.


----------

